# Ground Turkey and/or Chicken??



## LezModel (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello... I have been to a couple of super markets since being here in Dubai and have yet to find what i took for granted back in the states, Ground Turkey and/or Ground Chicken. LuLus hypermarket didn't have it nor did a co-op i don't remember the name of. Can anyone please let me know if you have found this or even turkey bacon or turkey sausage... like Jimmy Dean or Jennie O type? 

I didnt realize just how much I cook and eat these products! Turkey sausage links in the morning with oatmeal, turkey bacon on the weekends with pancakes, turkey burgers, spaghetti, chilli, lasagna, etc! 

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated as I only eat turkey, chicken, or seafood


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You can get chicken mince in Waitrose or Spinneys
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

The ground chicken packs at spinneys/waitrose are previously defrosted, so they should not be frozen again. 

I have seen ground chicken packs at lulu - barsha. They are in the pre-packaged chicken parts section. 

But what I am really looking for is 93% lean turkey like jenni-o's, but no luck.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Buy a mincer - then you really know what's in the final product!
Stops the rubbish in - rubbish out!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Or buy those "Sausage" packs in the freezer section, 3 packs for roughly AED12 - $3.50 - there is a bit of water in there but it works fine for Spag Bol or Chilli con chicken (for example).

Cheap as chips.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Never fails to annoy me when people can't find specific products that they've live with in their origin locales - Duh - you're moving to a completely new part of the world, get used to it and try something new for a change.


----------



## LezModel (Jul 30, 2015)

Many thanks to everyone who actually tried to help. However lesfrogg...if you didn't have anything helpful to cobtribute you could have left your negative comments to yourself. Of course i am n a new country, which is why I was asking to find things that o work with my with my diet. I now know to look for minced chicken and I will invest in a mincer.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

LezModel said:


> Many thanks to everyone who actually tried to help. However lesfrogg...if you didn't have anything helpful to cobtribute you could have left your negative comments to yourself. Of course i am n a new country, which is why I was asking to find things that o work with my with my diet. I now know to look for minced chicken and I will invest in a mincer.


Negative comments are de rigueur on here - don't worry you'll soon be jaded along with the rest of us


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

I know the Geant butchers in store are only too happy to mince up whatever you want, in this case chicken and turkey breast for mince.

I always purchase a nice large beef tenderloin and get them to clean it up and cut into inch cuts, works out cheaper than individual steaks.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

any of the bigger chains that have the non minced stuff and a butcher service on site will happily grind anything you want... to save time pick up some bread crumbs and get them to throw that in there too... instant meatloaf...


----------

